# Best catfishing spots



## jbraun (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a new member.
My son and his friends have taken up fishing. They like to fish for cats during the day at the Miami River and at night where ever their dads will take then. Another dad and I want to take the boys night fishing and we want to plan a few weekend camping and fishing trips.
Does anyone know of good catfishing spots in the south west areas of Ohio?
Does anyone know of state campgrounds at lakes that would be good catfishing spots?
We have been going to Loramie Lake and we have been catching small channel cats.
I would love to take the boys somewhere so that they can pull in a few larger cats.
Thanks, Looking forward to any suggestions


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

If in southern Ohio, you're right on the big 'O! Check out some of the big cat pics on this site and notice where they say they're caught---it seems more often than not on the Ohio River.


----------

